# Bulkamore Mine



## WishIHadAName (Apr 19, 2011)

This was a small Iron mine which produced about 400 tons of brown hematite during 1875/5! It had a tramway stretching 2/3rds of a miles connecting to a rail siding with the SDR ashburton branchline! Explored mainly the main adit which is the lower one also went in the short, new adit but didnt get any decent pictures. The new adit is about 80 paces whereas the main one is rougthly 130! Their is also a large chamer with a large entrance and a shaft leading into it however these are both grilled and padlocked so couldnt look around  

Entrance to main adit 























End of adit 





Main chamber behind grille 




[/list]


----------



## night crawler (Apr 19, 2011)

Is that Asburton in Devon, I did an Outwardbound course there back in the 1970's and went caveing so mabe the grilled off areas are wher the cavers go.


----------



## WishIHadAName (Apr 19, 2011)

Its in middle of nowhere betwen buckfastleigh ad rattery! I think cavers use it love to get a key or a tour!


----------



## Coal Cutter (Apr 20, 2011)

Thats great mate, I am yet to expore an ironstone mine. Love the third shot with the backlighting


----------



## King Al (Apr 20, 2011)

Good to see WishIHadAName, Cheers


----------

